# School Advise please



## alclarke75 (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys, when is the best time to apply for schools, we are still waiting for the written confirmation from my company but we have our eyes already on a few school for my 9 year old - any advise is warmly received thx


----------



## alclarke75 (Jun 26, 2011)

International schools are the choice ATM, with a January start preferable


----------

